# Tired of seeing this



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Just seen this on the news:
http://www.local15tv.com/shared/new...-gulf-shores-kayaker-17357.shtml#.VLP4qrFVL5M

Please, please, please wear your life jacket.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Key words: '........and was not wearing a life jacket.' It's a tragedy but also an IQ test.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just saw it on facebook. Prayers going out for the family.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

an IQ test... stay classy slim


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You are right, Mike. I regret the comment and the loss of life. 

That said, every tragedy is a learning tool that can save 50 lives and I don't think anything emphasizes the need more that an event like this. 

It is the wrong time for this type of comment and I have to apologize regardless of where my thoughts and logic lead me. It was callous and should not have been voiced.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been Kayaking in the Gulf and waters all over the south east. I have seen many people get in trouble and have not had a life jacket and would up a Obituary in the paper. I try to let everyone know that a life jacket needs to be work all the time in a kayak. It is just so easy for you to fall out and the current separate you from your boat. 

My Prayers go out for him and his family.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Last I heard was the search has been called off today due to bad weather. He has been missing since Saturday- but I have not heard if they found the kayak- or any gear. 
The main things that come to mind are, of course, PFD.... anyone planning on paddling the GOM at any time should really consider an SOT- kinda hard to sink it unless it gets a big hole in it..... anyone going on an excursion in the GOM might consider a safety rope.... and, anyone going on an excursion in the winter should consider some good foul-weather gear, I would even say some sort of wetsuit.
Anyway, if anyone else hears anything- let us know. In the meantime, our prayers continue.

http://www.wkrg.com/story/27827916/search-for-missing-kayaker-in-gulf-shores?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=11027793f

UPDATE: 12.00.00, 01/13/14


> Under improved weather conditions Tuesday, the U.S. Coast Guard has located "a partially submerged yellow kayak."
> 
> 
> News 5 is told the kayak is believed to be the same one used by the missing Mississippi man John Switzer.
> ...



UPDATE: Latest from WKRG, 18.00.00, 01/13/14



> 6PM UPDATE:
> 
> Both the Dauphin Island Police Dept. and volunteers with the Fort Morgan Fire Dept. assisted in the search for Switzer this afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sad. From the second pic they showed at the end of the clip it appeared to be a SINK. That would be the third death in the area from people taking SINKs in big water in the last year or so.

I will admit, I rarely wear my life jacket. It's always on deck and not strapped in but I don't wear it. I will wear if I'm alone and I'm far out or if it's rough or if there is an offshore wind. 

Winter ime kayak fishing with steady offshore winds, no matter how calm it may seem out there I will NEVER go alone. Too much bad can happen, and frankly there isn't anything really to fish for either.

Also, I may be a cynic but perhaps he just wanted to go that way. He went to the house to be alone...maybe he was battling some inner demons...


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

considering the amount of emphasis that goes into the fact that you should always wear a vest in this point in the game your asking for problems if you dont have yours on.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

woodinfliezz said:


> considering the amount of emphasis that goes into the fact that you should always wear a vest in this point in the game your asking for problems if you dont have yours on.


Do you wear your PFD anytime your on a boat? I bet not. Boats can sink, my kayak can not. Also, every time Im on a boat the PFDs are stored in a hatch or in a bag, not free on the deck. On my kayak it is. So what is the difference? 

Every one must make a calculated risk rather its merging into traffic on the highway or wearing a PFD on a kayak.

Calm conditions and Im fishing with a group, my PFD is off. Alone or in rough conditions, PFD is on. Simple as that and as adults you can decide whats best for you. 

Me, I dont go offshore in a north wind and I dont go offshore in a SINK. You couldnt PAY me to go offshore in a sink in a north wind. That is what killed him not the fact he didnt have a PFD. Even if he had his PFD I doubt hed be found alive, he couldnt make it to shore and was blown out to sea and by the time anyone knew they should be looking for him it was too late anyhow...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You nailed it Jason. I almost never wear a life jacket BUT I do have a flotation attached to me at all times. I sit on a throw-able cushion in the yak and it is tethered to me every time. If I flip, I will have flotation. I also have both a radio and my cell phone on me if I can't beat the wind or conditions, I can call for help one way or another. 

I will post my simple cushion/flotation system soon. Its too simple not to use it or develop your own version and in no way impedes your movement on the yak.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Accidents happen... but one thing I can say... everytime we went on the GOM on one of our kayaks, we were wearing a PFD. And we owned SOT yaks. And most anyone should know better to think about wearing something while alone or in choppy - rough seas!

And that having been said, sitting here thinking about it- I am reconsidering my boat safety practices. Like I said, accidents happen (at anytime!).... Yea, they're on the boat- but I'll be reinstituting the *use of* PFDs and safety switch lanyard while we are traveling on choppy or rough seas- or while by myself in the old GOM. Like what happens to some of us- (and I'm not too proud to admit it) I've gotten lazy about it, and as the captain of my vessel, I need to get back into the habit of it making it safe for everyone on board. They are my friends and family, and I need to be looking out for their well being while on board and under my charge. 
Lets all be safe out there, whether on a yak or boat...
Tight lines my friends
Mike


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> ... Also, every time Im on a boat the PFDs are stored in a hatch or in a bag, not free on the deck. ...


Not on my boat.

I thought regs were one had to be_ readily accessible_ (on-deck) for each & every passenger? Personally, I don't consider "in a hatch" or "in a bag" to be readily accessible ever since an Officer on Lake DeGray, AR informed me so some years ago. (fortunately he let me off with a verbal)

I have a walkaround ... but I always ensure there is one on deck for each person before we leave the dock - not down in the cabin. Usually clipped to the bimini supports or something else. _(I like to clip 'em one on each side to the bimini support so CG or FWC can clearly see from a distance that we have 'em & have 'em out)_


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I will say that I DO wear my PFD at all times while on my yak. And I keep them on deck in my boat.

BUT, given that this guy was in a SIK, whether he had his on or not would not have mattered. The water temp in the gulf would have killed him in a short time anyway. Probably before anyone even knew that he was missing. I do not mean to sound callous. That is not my intent. I feel real sorrow for this guy and his family.

I've been in bad trouble in the GOM on a kayak. ALONE! It was a bad feeling. I was badly stuck by a hardhead and was bleeding and passing out from the venom (yes they have venom, not just bacteria) When I got stucjk, I called my wife and tried the anchor off at the deepest depth in the area. Then I started baddling back. Every tiem that I started to pass out, I would push the anchor off the deck to keep the outgoing tide and north wind from taking me out to sea. When I would come to, I would pull anchor and paddle till I passed out again. I repeated this until I got to within a few hundred yards of shore. A boat passed within feet, but I could not motion for help. It got to the boat ramp and my wife who was now watching from the ramp sent them back out to get me... I was REAL lucky to have my wits with me, stay in the kayak, and be able to get within reasonable distance for help.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

woodinfliezz said:


> considering the amount of emphasis that goes into the fact that you should always wear a vest in this point in the game your asking for problems if you dont have yours on.


Safety equipment is overrated. Safe actions...now that's what should be preached to no end on here.

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

First off I will say this is terrible and quite a shame.

I have never worn a life jacket boat or kayak and probably never will and almost always kayak alone. I started kayak fishing 17 yrs ago. I have fished on a lot of different boats and nobody ever wore them(besides children) or had them out on deck, always in a hatch. I do keep mine behind my seat with my radio attached. I was told by an FWC officer a few months ago it was fine to store your pfd in your hatch as he was checking my kayak.

I know alot of people that always wear the inflatable pfds while kayak fishing and to me the main scenario where wearing a pfd would be essential would be heart attack, stroke, seizure or some other medical emergency that left you incapacitated in which case those inflatable pfds will be useless unless water activated and those go bad pretty regularly.

I guess I'm "asking for it" and know I'll probably catch heat for this but that's fine.

I do think anyone new to kayaking or kayak fishing should wear one and not kayak alone especially in the Gulf.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well said Dustin. I do believe that the death in Pcola bay and this one here could have been prevented if they had been in kayak capable of handling big water....life jacket or not.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Caddy Yakker said:


> First off I will say this is terrible and quite a shame.
> 
> I have never worn a life jacket boat or kayak and probably never will and almost always kayak alone. I started kayak fishing 17 yrs ago. I have fished on a lot of different boats and nobody ever wore them(besides children) or had them out on deck, always in a hatch. I do keep mine behind my seat with my radio attached. I was told by an FWC officer a few months ago it was fine to store your pfd in your hatch as he was checking my kayak.
> 
> ...


You're catching plenty of heat from me...from the friction created with my applause. I've never worn one either. I have absolute faith in my abilities. I keep my head on a swivel. Im very safe...even with a few beers in my head. I firmly believe that if you feel the need to wear one at all times, you should.


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Sad. From the second pic they showed at the end of the clip it appeared to be a SINK. That would be the third death in the area from people taking SINKs in big water in the last year or so.
> 
> I will admit, I rarely wear my life jacket. It's always on deck and not strapped in but I don't wear it. I will wear if I'm alone and I'm far out or if it's rough or if there is an offshore wind.
> 
> ...



Link not working. I plead ignorance, what is a sink?


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

NM, just figgered it out!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Not on my boat.
> 
> I thought regs were one had to be_ readily accessible_ (on-deck) for each & every passenger? Personally, I don't consider "in a hatch" or "in a bag" to be readily accessible ever since an Officer on Lake DeGray, AR informed me so some years ago. (fortunately he let me off with a verbal)
> 
> I have a walkaround ... but I always ensure there is one on deck for each person before we leave the dock - not down in the cabin. Usually clipped to the bimini supports or something else. _(I like to clip 'em one on each side to the bimini support so CG or FWC can clearly see from a distance that we have 'em & have 'em out)_


I've been checked before on both my walk-around and bay boat. Like you, I keep several life jackets available strapped to either the leaning post or top. However, I do keep the rest of them either inside the cabin or in the front hatch of the bay boat. Several years ago, I was boarded by the coast guard leaving Mcree and while they were on the boat, I asked questions, lots of questions. One of them dealt with storage of life jackets. Response was i was fine with them in the hatch or in the cabin. The key was they could not be locked where they could not be accessed by anyone on the boat. Same as with the throw ring.


----------

